

Google Play policy update: finally bans notification ads - thijser
https://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html

======
thijser
This update bans ad notifications and homescreen icons: " \- Apps and their
ads must not add homescreen shortcuts, browser bookmarks, or icons on the
user’s device as a service to third parties or for advertising purposes. \-
Apps and their ads must not display advertisements through system level
notifications on the user’s device "

This is significant as some of the bigger ad networks focus almost exclusively
on these kind of ad units and have reasonable market shares (Airpush and
Leadbolt are examples):
[http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/ad](http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/ad)

